# Environ-like products in Dubai?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

In South Africa there is a ladies face-cream product called Environ - and its a graded system...start with one, then move on to the next level, etc.

So - is Environ available in Dubai, and where (price?).

If not - what would be the equivalent?

Regards


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> In South Africa there is a ladies face-cream product called Environ - and its a graded system...start with one, then move on to the next level, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi;

There are a few brands we know and love in SA that is very hard to find or not being sold here at all. This needless to say I found out, through many research hours on internet, and then calling the incompetent telephone operators, who will just ask you to send an email to an info type email address, with one reply after a couple,:focus: Ooops, sorry, you probably know this already, I am an ex Beauty Advisor from SA, have worked with and for many International Brands, let me know your concerns and I will advise you on an alternative, ( No seriously )

Best of luck otherwise, also you may want to check prices back home with the conversion, and enquire directly from Environ wether they would ship to you abroad??!!

Best of luck!!!


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

What about Dermalogica or Vichy?


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> What about Dermalogica or Vichy?


These are both so lovable too, may I suggest smaller pharmacies in Malls, they also seem to have a few things far and beyond that is needed, those that you wont find on the retail shelfs and so on.

Lot of people using the brands you named, also import from UK, just so much cheaper as well.

Best Regards; and a smashing day to you too!!!!!!!!!!


----------

